# Bob-Cat 820 engine oil and lube



## flars (Jan 10, 2014)

I am fixing up a Bob-Cat 820. Serial number is 14461. 5Hp Briggs and Stratton Easy Spin engine. It may be an early 1970s model. I'm trying to do this without a manual. 
Almost ready to start it up, but I can't find information on the oil type for the engine. Had found some unconfirmed information the oil may be SAE 20 non-detergent.
I found the gear case for the blower was dry. Could I use 80W-90 gear lube or would non-detergent SAE 30 motor oil be best?
Any one have a manual?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

As per the briggs manual it gets 5w30

Some of the older bobcat blowers had a gear reduction on the side of the motor. If you have one the gear reduction case gets sae 30 oil.

If you give the engine model number (stamped into the recoil shroud somewhere-- looks something like 130202-3129-01) I can link you to the exact manual.

This one should be the same:

http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/flhsuIX-nfBhU7y.pdf

Does the snow blower look like this picture?


----------



## flars (Jan 10, 2014)

The picture you have linked looks exactly like the same machine. I did find the numbers on the engine shroud. They are; 130252-0181-01-6805217

Thank you.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

great. The manual I linked is for the briggs 130200 series so its good for you to use.

There is not a great deal of info online about that blower. I am too cheap to buy a manual so all I have been able to come up with so far are these: 

They may or may not be exact to your machine


----------



## flars (Jan 10, 2014)

td5771 said:


> great. The manual I linked is for the briggs 130200 series so its good for you to use.
> 
> There is not a great deal of info online about that blower. I am too cheap to buy a manual so all I have been able to come up with so far are these:
> 
> They may or may not be exact to your machine


Great information. I had been told some old B&S engines required non-detergent oils. I have 30 weight SF grade for the gear box. I''l give my Son the same 5W-30 I use in my Yardman.

Thank you for this information.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

flars said:


> Great information. I had been told some old B&S engines required non-detergent oils. I have 30 weight SF grade for the gear box. I''l give my Son the same 5W-30 I use in my Yardman.
> 
> Thank you for this information.


I think the main issue is some older engines were run on non detergent oil. Now they have a build up of sludge in them. When you switch to a detergent oil it breaks all the sludge loose and you end up with crap floating around in your oil and also the sludge was sealing up some leaks.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Shryp is correct.

If the engine has a filter use a detergent oil if not, a non-detergent may be safer.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I know sae 30 comes in detergent and non-detergent. I also understand why use one over the other. But sae 30 is for summer use in the briggs and tecumseh. In winter it calls for 5w30 since the straight 30 gets too thick and is hard to start and promotes wear. Is there a detergent or non-detergent 5w30?
I am not aware of it or maybe I just haven't looked close enough.

The sae 30 is for the gear reduction in his case.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

td5771 said:


> I know sae 30 comes in detergent and non-detergent. I also understand why use one over the other. But sae 30 is for summer use in the briggs and tecumseh. In winter it calls for 5w30 since the straight 30 gets too thick and is hard to start and promotes wear. Is there a detergent or non-detergent 5w30?
> I am not aware of it or maybe I just haven't looked close enough.
> 
> The sae 30 is for the gear reduction in his case.


I can tell you from experience that SAE30 will make that gear reducer a beast coming out of cold storage. It will be VERY stiff to start if the rope survives. 

SAE 30 covers that unit for hard work in at all temperatures. If it's not already done I intend to go 50-30. I'll use synthetic just to make it that much more stable. 

Pete


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

In one of my BobCats the reduction gear smells like it's 80W90 ...defininitely a gear oil. I contacted Briggs and Stratten . On the phone they said to use 80W90 but online they said use 5W30. Wish someone had the original specs.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

If it gets to be non detergent needed I know for winter use they sell SAE10.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

If anybody is looking for one in the Detroit area.

bobcat snowblower 22in cut


----------

